

Ask HN: Which service should I use to design a logo for my new startup? - briankim

I have always used a single freelancer in the past, but he's no longer available. I've heard about 99 designs, so I am exploring that route ... but I was hoping the knowledgeable HN crowd had some other suggestions besides that one. Thanks in advance.
======
Jsarokin
99designs is good. So is hatchwise.com

The best ive found is going onto digitalpoint forums, and posting a design
contest for $15-25 (in the contest section)

The first 5 submissions are going to be god awful ms paint logos, but then the
guys with real skill come in. You can even message some to enter your contest.

My favorite designer on there is "Ideosmil".

------
fieldforceapp
If you're comfortable writing a design brief (ie., what 99designs requires)
then you might want to reach out to designers directly. Some good locations
for previewing portfolios that I use: <http://creattica.com/logos/latest-
designs> <http://dribbble.com/search?q=logo>

------
anurag
I worked with logoworks.com last year and was satisfied with the output
considering the price. If you do go with them, I would recommend the $400
package because you will most likely need more than two revisions from the
designer.

[http://logoworks.com/client-
app/showPackageSelection.do?new=...](http://logoworks.com/client-
app/showPackageSelection.do?new=true)

------
michaeldhopkins
I like garysimon.net. I'm a satisfied customer.

I hope you won't use the crowd-sourced sites as they don't respect the time of
designers.

------
Stealx
I'm a big fan of www.logotournament.com

------
briankim
Thanks for all the suggestions everyone!

------
jorkos
crowdspring

~~~
clyfe
+1 <http://www.crowdspring.com/> they matched the designer for the Sencha logo
[http://www.crowdspring.com/project/2285240_sencha-logo-
desig...](http://www.crowdspring.com/project/2285240_sencha-logo-
design/details/)

------
farout
before you use services, read "Logo Design Love"; it will help you describe
what you want to the graphics designer you hire better.

PS it is a very short book.

